# Huron Mountain Club Boundaries



## 1styearff

Hi guys, I've been reading quite a bit lately on the proposed mine on the Yellow Dog Plains and it's proximity to a certain river. I'd love to visit the area and see what is at stake, but I've heard that a large portion of the land is privately owned by the Huron Mountain Club. 

Does anyone know the boundaries of the club's holdings? Is there public access to the mouth and lower reaches of the river or any of the falls, or do these all fall within the club's property?

Thanks in advance,

Charley


----------



## riverman

The answer to your question is I'd give both my nuts to see that piece of land. It would be a national park in a heart beat. Do you know they wouldn't even let Henry Ford be a member untill he pulled some strings and needed a road thru the property for his spoke plant. It dead ends out in the pucker brush now days. One of the most exclusive and private clubs in the world. I have talked to a few who have been inside and it only made my quest to see it stronger. Maybe someday I'll be in the right place at the right time.


----------



## riverman

Here is a pic showing just a small section of the property outside the boundary.


----------



## uptracker

You'll know when you get there...there's a gate with a "security guard".


----------



## tannhd

A lot of Paul Bunyon tales up in that country.


----------



## Bulletproof

We used to kayak out to the mouth of the S.T. and than paddle in for a few fishing excursions back in the day. Let's just say that they don't like people tampering with 'THEIR' coasters.


----------



## 1styearff

beautiful pic, riverman.

do you know if the mouth of the ST river is accessible to the public, or if that's on HMC property?


----------



## Linda G.

I knew some UP outdoor writers who knew some people who were members, who tried to get me in to see what reportedly were the tallest white pines in the world, measured by Paul Thompson, of Cranbrook, Mr. Big Tree, in the 40's...for a story I was doing for MOOD magazine. 

what a nightmare...and no, I never got in...seems to me the gatehouse is right there on the ST, at the mouth of the big lake...can't remember, it's been a long time.

I remember reading, a few years back, that the club was lobbying the county for property tax abatement...absolutely hysterical. I don't know if they ever got it or not...they were actually "threatening" that they'd have to open it up to the public to sell lots, and might have to cut down a few trees to pay the taxes...LOL


----------



## TA Bunker

I've been in there, but never more than to head to a cabin to visit some folks. Did go back and ice fish one of the lakes. It was good. It's not easy to pass security.


----------



## Quig7557

I floated a canoe from the bridge at the property gate down to the lake. It was right after they poisoned the lampreys and the river was full of dead eel's.
Bad timing there eh

Its a tough float, the river spreads and we ended up pulling the boat through a jungle of tag alders. We caught some trout, nice fish that they were, nothing meeting the size requirements.

After you reach the lake you still have to go around the point to get to the launch to get your vehicle. If the wind comes up you'll have a problem. It's rather ponded, flooded river mouth at the lake.

We never saw a fall's.


----------



## redneckdan

I have hiked quite a ways up the river. It is a meandered water way and there is nothing they can do about it if you stay within the high water marks. Several times I have been assigned my own 'personal security guard' to make sure I stay in the river. Most of them are pretty grumpy. There was this one chap, mark....or maybe mike....any way he seemed rather personable and we even had lunch on a stream side log while debating the merits of the nylon parachute versus feather wing adams.


----------



## itchn2fish

My response is much the same as "rivermans"...Charley, come and visit the area regardless of HMC land, you'll see that there is plenty of area to explore outside the HMC property. It's pretty well marked, and if you somehow do happen to stray, don't worry, a security guard will surely be there to help you on your way!!!!
The head waters of the stream we are not talking about is accessable, but very skinny this far above the falls, But fishable. Plus there are many other streams in the area to fish, many.........once you come, you'll wonder why you waited......and you'll be back for sure......
It's always a bit daunting exploring this area for the first time, even if one grew up in the area. But you don't need to worry about HMC land, there isn't much public property in this area, but there is alot of Commercial Forrest land.
Best of luck to you, Charley, read some Trout Magic/Madness, plan and prepare, and the time to go explore this certain river and the areas other streams will be here soon, well 2 months anyways:sad:.


----------



## bucko12pt

My wife and I were in Marquette area camping and visiting some friends a couple years ago. We took a ride up to Big Bay and out to the HMC entrance.........it is in the boondocks. My buddy pulled up to the gate and told the guard we had a "reservation for the Wilson's". The guy at the gate chuckled a little, but I do'nt really think he saw the humor.:lol:


----------



## Drisc13

bucko12pt said:


> My wife and I were in Marquette area camping and visiting some friends a couple years ago. We took a ride up to Big Bay and out to the HMC entrance.........it is in the boondocks. My buddy pulled up to the gate and told the guard we had a "reservation for the Wilson's". The guy at the gate chuckled a little, but I do'nt really think he saw the humor.:lol:


ahhh, spent a week last year on Lake Independence and ran up to the gate...wish I would've use your line!!!!


----------



## inland44

Knew a gentleman that fly guided up there many years ago. He had some great stories. Apprently they have a log that the guides enter all fish caught. He was amazed to see SEVERAL state record Small mouth caught in Moutan Lake and others. the Angler's initals RTW. The bigger shock was when he found out the initals stood for "return to water".


----------



## gaastra

We RTW almost everything at the club - the small mouth record is up on the wall at the clubhouse.

If you guys have any real questions let me know, I am a 5th Gen HMCer.

The UP is my favorite place in the world, and my dad actually moved there for the same reason.


----------



## Linda G.

are the world record white pines that Paul Thompson measured still standing?


----------



## riverman

Any pictures you would share of the property?


----------



## cbowers

Hi there. If you go to the JohnDee.com website, and go into miscellaneous on their forum you will find a thread about HMC with pictures. You will have to register as a user though to be able to see the pics.


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

Sounds like a great place to relocate 200 wolves or so in their uppity high falootin' i'm better than you fenced boundries.


----------



## skip tumalu

I was lucky enough to fish a couple of lakes in the hmc a few years ago. I begged and begged to fish the streams but lost out to the guys that wanted to fish the lakes, it was mid summer and water was very warm so fishing was poor, amazing land though.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## IncredibleHook

The HMC should be treated like the first rule in that movie "Fight Club", we dont talk about fight club!


----------



## SignalMaintainer

riverman said:


> The answer to your question is I'd give both my nuts to see that piece of land. It would be a national park in a heart beat. Do you know they wouldn't even let Henry Ford be a member untill he pulled some strings and needed a road thru the property for his spoke plant. It dead ends out in the pucker brush now days. One of the most exclusive and private clubs in the world. I have talked to a few who have been inside and it only made my quest to see it stronger. Maybe someday I'll be in the right place at the right time.


I know I am VERY late to the game, but I registered just to share my experiences as a child frequently visiting the HMC.

I have been to the club several times as a young child since someone in my family was a full-time member, and my grandparents would take me up there on vacations. 

I don't remember much as I had to be like between 5-8yrs old at the time (I am 30 now), but I do clearly remember fishing a long skinny lake in pristine wilderness with what seemed like nothing but trees for miles. 

I also clearly remember an old railway caboose in the woods next to one of the lakes that my grandfather and I explored. I recall it being dilapidated, but I could be wrong. I asked my grandfather about it yesterday just to verify that the caboose was in the club property and it was (I thought I may have been confusing it with another childhood fishing trip). 

I also remember thinking that a couple buildings looked like haunted houses (I'm guessing it was the stone house or the current research facilities) and was terrified of them as a kid. 

I vaguely remember the guard shack but not much. As well as helping my grandfather and relatives fish in a stream (actually I sat on the bank while they cast their flies, but I liked to think I was helping). 

I wish I could go back, but the relative apparently died some time back, and I am not even sure if the remaining family still has access. There may be photos from the club stashed away in a box somewhere in the attic at my grandfathers house. Maybe I will dig through the photos next time I am there.


I also have very fond memories of fishing the Boardman River down in Grand Traverse county (we had a summer house on Platte Lake near Beulah). It is a darn shame what they did to that river... While my grandfather is too old to get into the rivers anymore, I went fishing right below Brown Bridge Dam and along River Rd every single year (up until last summer) at all our old spots to relive the memories. Now it seems to be all sand. What a shame. I also remember being fascinated with the loons on the pond in the quiet area.


----------



## DReihl9896

Does anybody know if the issue with access at the bridge ever put to rest?


----------



## SignalMaintainer

DReihl9896 said:


> Does anybody know if the issue with access at the bridge ever put to rest?


I'm guessing it is still going on seeing how they were tossing rocks in the river since I was a little kid. It has been going on for decades. I do not agree with it one bit.


----------



## irishmanusa

riverman said:


> The answer to your question is I'd give both my nuts to see that piece of land. It would be a national park in a heart beat. Do you know they wouldn't even let Henry Ford be a member untill he pulled some strings and needed a road thru the property for his spoke plant. It dead ends out in the pucker brush now days. One of the most exclusive and private clubs in the world. I have talked to a few who have been inside and it only made my quest to see it stronger. Maybe someday I'll be in the right place at the right time.


I'd only give up the "left one"....:yikes:

I came across this lengthy article about the Huron Mountain Club. It's old (Feb. 2012) but is very interesting.....

http://www.miningjournal.net/page/c...pass-claims-raise-access-issues.html?nav=5013


----------



## Tron322

This situation keeps me away from the whole area, and keeps the money I spend on fishing trips going to other local economies.

Maybe when the community gets fed up they can demand the state step in, create access, and change the regs to protect the resource. I think opening up another "holy Water" like a section on the au sable, flies only no kill, will only improve the stream side of things.


----------

